# Annoying Pop Up Banner



## Buckeye1 (May 20, 2020)

How do you get rid of the annoying pop up banner the comes up all the time on the bottom of the page. It blocks the typing box most of time. I am using a kindle fire.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 20, 2020)

If you join SMF Premier member you will not have any ads.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for the like phatbac it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for the like SecondHandSmoker it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

